# Angeln am Velence See / Ungarn



## marcowol (27. Februar 2018)

Servus zusammen,

nachdem ich hier im Forum lange und intensiv nach Informationen gesucht habe, sowie auch im Netz recherchiert, hier nun ein paar kleine Informationen zum Angeln im Velence See südlich von Budapest.
Da ich letztes Wochenende für eine Familienfeier 4 Tage vor Ort sein sollte, dachte ich "scheiß auf das kalte Wetter, pack die Angelsachen ein!" Den ungarischen Schein hatte ich schon letzten Herbst online gemacht und mir für 2018 ausstellen lassen. (max. 90 Tage) 
Fragen und Schein auf dieser Seite: https://tuhir.nebih.gov.hu/

Nun hatte ich zwar diesen Schein, aber die Lokation zu finden wo man die Tageskarte bekommt, war dann doch etwas aufwendiger, da die Webseite der ungarische Fischereivereinigung meist nur auf ungarisch dargestellt wird.
http://www.mohosz.hu/index.php/vizteruletek/velencei-to/a-velencei-torol/a-to-halvedelme
 Letztendlich habe ich dann doch deren Büro am Südzipfel des See´s gefunden und aufgesucht. Und ich war überrascht, wie unbürokratisch und freundlich man hier versorgt wird.
Aus diesem Grund und weil das Wetter etwas wechselhaft war, dachte ich nehme gleich die 4 Tageskarte und zahl etwas mehr (5000HUF/ca. 18€) ist ja auch für einen guten zweck.

Man gab mir dort vom Vorsteher noch einige Tips, da meine Zielfische Barsch und Zander sein sollten. Wobei Zander vom Ufer eher nicht gut geht. Verständlich bei einem See, welcher sowieso nicht arg tief ist und sich die Fische bei diesen Temperaturen bestimmt nur an den paar untiefen in Seemitte tummeln.
Also ging es ein paar mal mit der Spinnrute und Gummifischen an diverse Stege und Molen, jedoch war außer ein paar zaghaften Fehlbissen nichts aus dem Wasser zu holen. 
Mein Fazit, diese Location wird im Frühjahr oder Herbst nochmals angefahren. Ich war schon sehr viele Male in Ungarn, aber bisher noch nie zum angeln und dies muss hier schon noch getestet werden. Schon allein der Landschaft wegen. Und die Donau ist ja auch in Reichweite.

Hier das Bild welches die Lage vom See zeigt. und auf dem 2. Bild seht Ihr die Location, wo Ihr die Karte kaufen könnt.
(einfach durch das Tor und im ersten Haus die erste Türe rechte Hand)


----------



## .Capricornus. (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln am Velence See / Ungarn*



marcowol schrieb:


> ...den ungarischen Schein hatte ich schon letzten Herbst online gemacht und mir für 2018 ausstellen lassen. (max. 90 Tage)
> Fragen und Schein auf dieser Seite: https://tuhir.nebih.gov.hu/



Ernstgemeinte Frage: Hast Du denn den deutschen Angelschein nicht, bzw. die Fischereiprüfung?
Wenn ja, dann brauchst Du den Tourischein nicht!

Wenn Du die deutschen Papiere hast besorgst Du Dir den blauen Ausweis von MOHOSZ und kannst dann auch ganz günstig Jahreskarten kaufen, z.B. für die Donau usw.

Kostet ein paar Forint und jährlich die Verbandsmarke.

VG


----------



## marcowol (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln am Velence See / Ungarn*

Hi, na das ist Klasse, wusste ich nicht. Bzw. muss ich beim recherchieren überlesen haben. Habe den Deutschen Schein.
 Danke für den Hinweis, dann wird es ja noch einfacher beim nächsten mal.

 VG
 Marco


----------



## .Capricornus. (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln am Velence See / Ungarn*



marcowol schrieb:


> ...dann wird es ja noch einfacher beim nächsten mal.



wird viel günstiger, aber seit letzten Jahr achten die peinlichst
auf die Rückgabe der Fanglisten, sonst gibt es keine neue 
Jahreskarte. (so wurde es jedenfalls gesagt)

Die Fangliste (Büchlein) muss bis Januar/Februar spätestens
zurückgegeben werden - das musst Du dann irgentwie hin-
gekommen.

VG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln am Velence See / Ungarn*

Ja stimmt so, war auch vor 2 Jahren schon so. 

Aber man kann das Fangbuch einfach an die ausgebende Stelle per Post zurücksenden.


----------



## .Capricornus. (1. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln am Velence See / Ungarn*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ja stimmt so, war auch vor 2 Jahren schon so.
> Aber man kann das Fangbuch einfach an die ausgebende Stelle per Post zurücksenden.



Jetzt ist hinten am Fangbuch ein Abschnitt der bei Abgabe abgestempelt wird und für den neuen Schein vorgelegt werden muss.

Ob das alles so streng wird k.A., aber die Bestimmungen sind
jetzt so.

VG


----------



## oberfranke (1. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln am Velence See / Ungarn*

Ich war vor ca 25 Jahren  im August am Valence See. 

 Angelmäßig waren wir nur 1 Nacht draußen. 
 Warum nicht öfters? Naja, es gab Millionen über Millionen Gründe dafür. 
 Jeder Grund hatte 6 Beine und einen Stechrüssel. 
 Es gab nachts so viele Stechmücken am Wasser das jede unbedeckte Hautstelle sofort schwarz war. 

 Ergo, unbedingt Mückenschutz bedenken- sonst fressen die dich auf.


----------



## ramdo0035 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Angeln am Velence See / Ungarn*

In Ungarn gibt es viele Angel hotspots! Ich habe in 2016 in Dömsöd, in einer Feriensiedlung ein kleines Haus, 100 Meter vom 7 km langen See gekauft. 
Und da war Angel mäßig richtig was los. Die ungarischen Angler zeigten stolz ihre kapitalen Fänge.
Dömsöd liegt nur 30 km von Budapest entfernt und der See, ist ein Seitenarm der Donau, mit ca.8 Meter Tiefe.
Nun habe ich weiter südlich vom Plattensee, im Großfisch- Angelrevier, in Gyekenyes, der Seenlandschaft mit 6 Seen, mein zweites Haus gekauft, direkt am Wasser. Dort kommen die Angler von überall her, zum Fischen, auf Walker, Karpfen und andere Monster Fische, welche im hinteren kleinen See zurück gesetzt werden müssen, und daher dick und Fett werden! Bis zu 35 kg Karpfen normal!
Angelschein sei nicht nötig, einfach Kartenlizen kaufen und los gehts. Hotspots rund um die Seen, oder raus mit Boot.


----------

